# How hard to reshaft irons ?



## nil1121 (May 5, 2012)

Hello,
I want to reshaft my sons irons with some KBS shafts. Also the shafts I pull I want to put in another set of irons I have for myself. I love regripping clubs but wondered how hard it is to reshaft irons? Have watched a couple of videos and doesn't look hard at all? Is that the case or is ther an art to it ?
Thanks
Neil


----------



## chris661 (May 5, 2012)

Buy a cheapo demo club and have a go. I don't find it difficult and if you can regrip you should be able to re shaft IMO. Try it on the demo club and if it doesn't work nothing lost!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2012)

Plenty of videos on utube showing how to, looks alot easier on steel for obvious reasons


----------



## duncan mackie (May 5, 2012)

just about to do this with mine - will let you know when I have tried it! ferrules didn't arrive today so it won't be until Tuesday now......


----------



## Val (May 5, 2012)

I had a go with an old club the other week and it's pretty straight forward


----------



## nil1121 (May 6, 2012)

Does a .355 shaft tip take a .370 ferrule ?


----------



## SGC001 (May 6, 2012)

nil1121 said:



			Does a .355 shaft tip take a .370 ferrule ?
		
Click to expand...

.370 is larger than .355 so it'll fit over it'd but be loose even with glue I wouldn't do it I'd get some new ferrules if you didn't save your old ones.

.355 are usually tapered, which affects tipping. 

If the ones you have taken out are a different size to the ones you want to put them into you may have an issue.  

What is the situation with the shaft and hosels you have? I.e. sizes, metal / graphite...


----------



## nil1121 (May 6, 2012)

Have not started anything yet but have just bought some KBS stiff shafts with .355 tips. All the ferrules on eBay seem to be .370 for irons.


----------



## SGC001 (May 6, 2012)

nil1121 said:



			Have not started anything yet but have just bought some KBS stiff shafts with .355 tips. All the ferrules on eBay seem to be .370 for irons.
		
Click to expand...

I've just googled .355 ferrules and gamola seem to do them.

I take it your lads clubs are .355 and yours et you want reshafting with his old shafts are also .355?


You know you can usually save the ferrules, steam them and use something rubbery to aid grip and help move the ferrules up the shaft. Stick something damp onthem and tehy won't melt when you heat the shaft up.

Are they steel shafts? Graphite shafts require more specialised equipment to remove.


----------



## thecraw (May 6, 2012)

SGC001 said:



			I've just googled .355 ferrules and gamola seem to do them.

I take it your lads clubs are .355 and yours et you want reshafting with his old shafts are also .355?


You know you can usually save the ferrules, steam them and use something rubbery to aid grip and help move the ferrules up the shaft. Stick something damp onthem and tehy won't melt when you heat the shaft up.

Are they steel shafts? Graphite shafts require more specialised equipment to remove.
		
Click to expand...


I'd always replace the ferrules, its cleaner looking and costs peanuts.


----------

